
Hanseatic League: The First European Union? - zeristor
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/extra/A2MFANtn3Z/hanseatic_league
======
zeristor
An interesting article to accompany a BBC Radio 4 programme; albeit one only
on BBC Sounds. Most BBC Radio is available as podcasts, but for some reason
many are BBC Sounds only.

However they seem to be far too precious about how their programmes are
listened too. No speed up, or removing silences as on Overcast. His Master’s
Voice indeed.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
If there's no mp3 download it's not a podcast. Though BBC Sounds beats
requiring trackable login simply to listen to radio as iPlayer now does. The
oldest shows that still put up mp3s are the only reasonable approach.

~~~
zeristor
Downloading these mp3s isn’t too hard, it’s loading them onto my phone, and
bookmarking the last paid position that’s irksome. Although there are paid
ways around this.

------
based2
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teutonic_Order](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teutonic_Order)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlemagne](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlemagne)

~~~
zeristor
Teutonic Knights, and Charlemagne; would you care to elaborate?

------
zeristor
For those of you how may be able to cripple your mind to a slower pace:

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0006l6d](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0006l6d)

------
zeristor
The London PyData talks are held close to what was Steelyard. Although
thinking about that can be distracting.

